

Redstone2Phone:  Send an SMS Text from inside Minecraft.  Built with Lisp - byron_fast
https://boomtree.com/r2p

======
macmac
Is there source available somewhere? What is the Lisp component? Clojure?

~~~
byron_fast
It's a bit of a red herring... The boomtree server is written in Lisp, but it
implements a new language called bdf that the R2P app (and the whole server)
are built in. All of the bdf code is viewable at the site. To see the source
for the Redstone2Phone page, see:
[https://boomtree.com/r2p/Sandbox?post_target=Stamps&view_mod...](https://boomtree.com/r2p/Sandbox?post_target=Stamps&view_mode=Branch)

The editor you see there is also bdf, also viewable and editable at the site.

